# Clean Up Crew



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently purchased an aquarium with 300lbs of live rock, a couple damsels, a clown, a coral beauty and a blue angel. There are also some brittle stars and a sea urchin. 

As far as I know there is not a substantial amount of snails or crabs, enough to be considered a "clean up" crew. Could I get some advice on what snails and other inverts to use as a clean up crew?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a mixture of all different kinds of snails. you can always add more as you need them. i personally dont like any crab of any kind including hermits as they tend to eat anything they get their claws on. i would suggest a sand sifting cucumber and a cleaner shrimp with a lot of different kinds of snails.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

okay I need to get a cleaner then.


----------

